# Lakland breeding program.



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Apparently at one time there was a breeding program at
Lakland Air Force base for military dogs.

Does anybody know if this is going on, how large it is,
if it is regarded as successful ?


----------



## Tim Goerz (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is the link. They have a good puppy socialization program as well.

http://www.lackland.af.mil/units/341stmwd/index.asp


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

A few of the dogs I've seen from there were quite nice.. 

The Government breeds them for a single purpose and if the dog doesn't excel at that then they are scrubbed out of the program.. A friend of mine had a dog from there and while he wasn't the aggression dog they wanted him to be at Lackland, he was a great tracking and narc K9.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

On a sales trip recently I saw more than one dog bred at Lackland at different installations. They were identifiable by a double letter in their tattoo. I think most if not all that I saw were dual purpose dogs. Saw a couple nice ones.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The military tried a breeding program back in the early 70's as well. It was conducted originally by the Land warfare Labratory at Aberdeen. It was showing lots of promise, but was scrapped as not being cost efficient. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

David,
You probably have more direct experience than anyone
I can think of.

What is your opinion of this sort of thing.

That is, can you successfully breed dogs in a commercial
or institutional way, or is it impossible or not practical for
the pup to get the necessary human contact and continuity ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think what they are showing is; regardless of how well controlled breeding is, 50% is pretty good return. Return meaning dogs that will make it through a regimen of training. If dogs were more available, I think we'd see the end to the breeding program as just not cost effective. 
No doubt they can get some really good dogs, it's a matter of money.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jim, you should come down and take a tour. I am sure that Rod Sparkowitz however his name is spelled would be more than glad to give you a tour. He is a nice guy.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

About a year ago, Rodney solicited on the AWMA Board asking for anyone who had proven breedings dogs if they would be willing to sell. He claimed then that they were having mediocre results....I do not know what standards he was using to call results of the breeding program mediocre.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jim, you should come down and take a tour. I am sure that Rod Sparkowitz however his name is spelled would be more than glad to give you a tour. He is a nice guy.



Jeff,

Actually, that might work, we were thinking of swinging south and then west,
on vacation next spring, it would probably be pretty interesting.

How hard is if for them to get a civilian on a military base ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Valid drivers license, and an appointment. They will come to the gate and get you. You get the guided tour. Rod has the right mentality, it is YOUR program. : )


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thats real cool.

im going to be in san antonio in march and it would be worth staying and extra day to check that out.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

You would actually have to call/e-mail the breeding program and speak with the manager to request a tour. Tours must then be approved through public affairs. Rod is the disposition coordinator and doesn't work for the breeding program.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About time you showed up. Thanks for being so late.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Better late than never I guess.......... :arrow: Call (210)671-0845 to speak with the malinois breeding program manager..............and tell them Jeff Oehlsen sent you........ \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are trying to get a tour, not banished.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Better late than never I guess.......... :arrow: Call (210)671-0845 to speak with the malinois breeding program manager..............and tell them Jeff Oehlsen sent you........ \\/


Thank you, I will follow up next spring.

Do you think it would be a problem bringing a camera &
taking photos for publication ?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

If you can get access to the base, pictures are not a problem at all.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> Thank you, I will follow up next spring.
> 
> Do you think it would be a problem bringing a camera &
> taking photos for publication ?


Jim,

A camera might not be a problem. I was meeting someone on the local Army base (Fort Carson) a couple of years ago and had forgotten about the starter pistol between the seats.
That got the attention of the civilian contract security guards.
Who had to call out the actual MP's. I guess the contract guards didn't know the difference between a real gun and a 
starter pistol with a big orange plug in the barrell.
No problem after I told then who I was and who I was meeting, but it took 20 minutes to get everything sorted out.
I could have snuck in a case of grenades if I put it in the dog crate. Non of the guards seemed too eager to inspect the crate with the Dobermann in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I have pictures and some short video clips of a few of the puppy play pens, whelping areas etc. This was taken last year. PM me and send me your email address, I can gather them up this weekend and send them out. 

Obvioulsy, much better to go in person, I have been numerous times, just so happen to be in the area...


----------

